# Slin and low carbs



## Bagman (Jan 27, 2009)

I recently added slin into my cycle and am a bit worried about the amount of carbs I am taking with my slin.

My understanding is that when you begin using slin, you should start off with high carbs i.e. 10g of fast acting carbs per iu of slin and slowly reduce this until you find your own personal limit as everyone has a different sensitivity to insulin and obviousy it is advantageous not to ingest huge amounts of carbs if possible, to reduce excess fat gain whilst on slin.

Well I started with 5iu slin and took 50g of dextrose with my PWO shake straight after, then I kept the dextrose at 50g and increased the slin by 1 iu per day until I got to 10 iu per day PWO. As I was getting no ill effects or signs of hypo on 50g carbs and 10iu slin, I decided to start slowly reducing the dextrose everyday. When I got down to 10g dextrose per 10iu slin I stopped reducing because 1g of carbs per iu slin seems very low to me. I regularly checked my BG and it was mostly in the mid to low 4's about an hour after injection. I once hit 3.9 but that was just before I was about to eat my PWO meal. So my question is this...do you think I should continue with this regimen as I seem to suffer no ill effects and have never experienced hypo?

BTW, the slin I use is Novorapid in the form of a multidose flex pen. I use 10 iu slin PWO and then straight after take 10g dextrose, 10g BCAA, 10g creatine and 10g glutamine all thrown into a blender with 80g whey isolate mixed with water. I also take multi vits, CLA, HMB and HCA at this time just for good measure. One hour later I always eat a proper meal usually 150g rice or potato with 200g-250g chicken breast or an equivalent type of meat (sometimes lean steak, sometimes fish, etc) and maybe some veg.

For the first two weeks of my slin use I was also taking 5iu hgh per day (blue tops) but I didn't like the sides so I stopped the hgh and planned to replace it with igf-1 lr3 and alternate 4 weeks slin with 4 weeks igf-1 lr3 but I think I got 400iu hgh (yellow tops) by mistake instead of the 4mg of igf-1 lr3 that I was expecting, so I'm gonna try the yellow tops at 5 iu per day split 2.5iu am and 2.5iu pm. So my second question is can I continue with another 4 weeks of slin 10iu per day PWO? Reason I ask is because some folk say don't run slin for more than 4 weeks and others say longer is fine especially if its just once a day PWO.

If anyone with experience in these matters could give me their opinion, I would be very grateful.

BTW, I was running all this along with test e, tren and dbol but stopped the dbol early on account of gyno issues but that is another subject and a sore one at that. Still doing test e and tren.


----------



## Bagman (Jan 27, 2009)

Okay scrap that last bit about maybe getting 400iu hgh instead of 4mg of IGF-1 lr3. In the past I've got it as 1mg per vial and labelled but for some reason this time it has come as 0.1 mg per vial hence the 40 vials. I'd be interested if anyone has had any experience with these. They also look exactly like yellow top hgh generics with "FLIP OFF" on the lid which is what threw me, but I have been told that they are definitely 0.1mg vials of igf-1 lr3 so now I have another question. Because these vials only have to last 24 hours once reconstituted, is it okay to just use bac water to reconstitute or do I still need to use acetic acid?


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Just water and use within 24 hours. Id prefer simple sterile water over bac water.

The amount of carbs you are getting away with is very low mate. Are you eating a lot of carbs during the day? Any during the workout?

It seems you may be using only the exogenous slin and not releasing any of your own naturally first. Our own Insulin is released in response to rises in blood sugar.


----------



## Bagman (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry about my late response my net's been down for a while.

Thanks for your response kingprop. I've finished my cycle now and am currently on PCT. I will defo try the sterile water instead of bac water for my next IGF-1 LR3 cycle. Whenever I use bac water I get a side effect that is hard to put my finger on but kind of feel slightly ill. I get the same feeling whether using hgh, hcg or igf-1lr3 and the common denominator is the bac water, so I'm gonna try the sterile water with the IGF-1 LR3 and see if this makes a difference.

At the time of my post I was cutting so I was going fairly low on carbs but not too low. 25% fats 30% carbs and 45% protein on a 3500 calorie intake. I just wanted to keep my carbs as low as possible for my post slin shake and meal. I did start to go hypo with this regimen when I introduced IGF-1 LR3 into the mix but I was aware that it increases insulin sensitivity so I was looking out for it. I got round this by bringing my PWO meal forward by half an hour so I then ate half an hour after my PWO shake. This is probably better anyway as the food will already be inside me and just starting to digest as the slin hits its peak, whereas before I was just starting to eat as the slin peaked.

My next cycle will be a bulking cycle so I will prob increase my post slin carbs a little anyway.


----------

